# Are DWA Courses Really Worth It?



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm wanting to learn more about DWA husbandry and handling and have found a few courses, mainly Wrigglies and Naturally Wild. I'm just wondering who thinks they're actually worth the money and time? Obviously you can't learn everything there is to know about DWA in a day course but is it a good starting point? Have any of you done them? I've got a birthday coming up and have a few relatives willing to help with the cost. It might be that I never get any DWA species but it's something to put on my CV and just for knowledge's sake too. I have a small degree of experience with DWA's having worked in a couple of herp shops but nothing hands on (other than ring tailed lemurs and baby spectacled caiman).

So those of you who think they're good; what's good about them and which would you recommend?

Those of you who disprove of them; what's wrong with them and what would you suggest I do instead?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Having done the venomous handling course at wrigglies i can hand on heart say it was the best idea. I've always loved the idea of venomous keeping for the fact that it requided so much skill to achieve safely. The course gave me the oppertunity to get hands on in a safe environment and find out if I am capable of managing such animals. It certainly taught me some important and usefup handling technies that I employ day to day with in my own collection.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Even just for the experience I would say its a good idea. 
Trouble with DWA (with our council anyway) is that there is only one DWA licence holder in the whole area, and he no longer keeps them, lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess it depends who is running the course as well some courses are going to be better than others, there are no set guidelines on who can run these courses either so if your looking for one be sure its a reputable course, I would look for someone with a history of safe keeping over a good period of time. 

I would personally prefer working on a longer term basis with a mentor, however I know thats not possible for everyone. There is a lot to learn when it comes to keeping and safely working with venomous snakes and it takes time.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

If you consider the course as a DWA encounter course and not a Training course then I think they're worthwhile most people don't get the opportunity to get close to venomous snakes, zoo exhibits often become acclimatised to people peering at them through the glass and consequently can appear boring to see snakes on the floor in front of you is an exciting and invigorating experience.
as SiUK as hinted at venomous snakes require a great deal of experience and an understanding you won't get on a brief course. Safety is paramount and no one should leave a course and feel in some way "qualified" just slightly more experienced. 

do it anyway you'll get a real buzz :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it's worth doing just to see if you're mentally capable of dealing with them. I loved the course when I did it, I think it's definitely worth giving at least one a go. Although I would probably try and find a mentor after as it could get very costly!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Exactly as Tim Hallam above says. The idea is to give you an initial introduction to working with venomous animals. Something that was unheard of when I started working with them. I was self taught because it was virtually impossible to get into. Certainly in my local area.
Some people may after a basic handling course, realise its not for them. Better to realise at this point then get to the point where you acquire these animals and potentially put yourself in harms way.

Many of the techniques we use on the course are easily applied whilst working with non venomous psycho snakes.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

How would I go about finding a mentor? As I imagine keepers are quite reluctant to invite people into their homes to play with their venomous animals. The only guy I know personally that keeps DWA lives in Lincolnshire and he only comes our way once a fortnight, obviously without his animals.

MoshPitViper - Am I right in saying you have something to do with Wrigglies or have I made that up?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was lucky, I found someone on here that had a large collection and lived kind of near me and messaged them, and they helped me out.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Ayra said:


> How would I go about finding a mentor? As I imagine keepers are quite reluctant to invite people into their homes to play with their venomous animals. The only guy I know personally that keeps DWA lives in Lincolnshire and he only comes our way once a fortnight, obviously without his animals.
> 
> MoshPitViper - Am I right in saying you have something to do with Wrigglies or have I made that up?


Networking! get out there and meet people, go to society meetings,reptile fairs look out for special venomous events (like the one you've just missed in Stoke) you may gain some knowledge on the internet but absolutely no qualifying experience. 

regards Tim.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. And if anyone sees this who thinks they could help, or know someone who does, please let me know.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats an interesting question you have asked.

It wouldnt be fair to try and compare the courses that the guys at Wrigglies offer to those which we at Naturally Wild offer as they are completely different, with different content and aims. 

You need to have a clear understanding what you want out of a course and and what your long term goals are before deciding what type of course is best for you.

Its also important to ensure that anyone offering training is able to do so in a safe manner and is fully insured to do so.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Basically I'm looking for some hands on experience and someone who can advise me on where to go next. I understand that a day course won't set me up for getting my own animals. I'm looking for something that can be a good starting point for the real thing, not just a fun day. Does that make sense?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ayra said:


> Basically I'm looking for some hands on experience and someone who can advise me on where to go next. I understand that a day course won't set me up for getting my own animals. I'm looking for something that can be a good starting point for the real thing, not just a fun day. Does that make sense?


So you need to assess whether you are after a basic handling course or a course aimed at giving you a grounding on DWA basics, husbandry, the law etc.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> So you need to assess whether you are after a basic handling course or a course aimed at giving you a grounding on DWA basics, husbandry, the law etc.


Well I'm fairly familiar with law and husbandry. I don't have enough handling experience, I don't know how to treat different hots, I wouldn't know what to do if the worst happened. So I'd say it's a handling course I'm after. As far as the law's concerned I don't think there's anything stopping me getting a license now other than money. But I think it'd be stupid for me to do so without a lot of handling experience.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

It is absolutely worthwhile finding someone who can show you the basics of venomous snake husbandry / handling.

My experience with venomous goes back to 80's were I was taught the basics at Chester Zoo.... I moved to Liverpool in 1993 and have since developed my own "style". I teach a course for the Home Office and occasionally Zoo / Safari Park staff. Everyone develops their own way of working and methods have to be tailored to cater for factors such as if a person is right or left handed.

When I am teaching someone I aim to show them a range of different methods and explain the pros and cons of each method. Some techniques (seen on u-tube etc) are downright dangerous, but there is scope for personal preference within what is still (relatively) safe. I see it is my duty to show why a particular method may not be as safe as first thought..... and you can only get that through years of experience. 

Just as important in knowing how to pin, restrain and hold a snake, is knowing how to safely get out of a situation should things start to go wrong. 

We work to a code of practise that has been honed to cater for the way I work... so it is "natural" for me... its no good having safety protocols that people don't follow because they don't feel comfortable with them. You should of course "plan" how you are going to do a task (such as transferring a snake to a fresh cage) but don't forget that snakes don't read husbandry manuals, so you need to stay alert and be ready for the unexpected.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Is the similar courses aimed at croc owners or is it a case of starting small and working your way up? Can't realistically see myself in a position to own one any time,soon but I would love some experience other than seeing them in zoos/shops


----------



## rearfang (Jan 14, 2009)

Having done Wrigglies and Shropshire exotics hands on training certainly recommend Wrigglies 
I have no intention of keeping venomous snakes at the moment ( young children at home) just not worth the risk but always been intreasted in them and knowing some correct handling technics having kept non venomous over 30 years practically every thing I know is self taught refreshing to know how others do things


----------

